# A Soldier's Photo Album



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

An aunt of a good friend of mine passed away recently at the age of 91. Her uncle who served in WWII is unable to care for himself so he is going to be going into a home soon. My friend has been going through their things trying to get stuff together and clean the house out for the move. In the course of all this she has been coming across memorabilia from her uncle's time in the service. She loaned his photo album which I scanned a few pics and have posted them here.

If anybody recognizes anything from these pics, please let me know. My friend would love to know where these places are and what her uncle was doing during the war. She said he has mentioned that he was in 3 "D-Day" attacks which I think he means he was involved in 3 assaults like Normandy, Husky, etc. He stated he was in the 66th Ordinance which I'm trying to verify. Any help would be cool.

First up are pics of Camp Life.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

Pics of machines and equipment....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

I think these are pics of Nuremburg....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

Destruction.....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

Sight-Seeing.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2013)

Good stuff Chris! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 20, 2013)

Great picts!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2013)

Great stuff. Any more of the Ju88G? I think the guys over at LEMB would be happy to see them. Mind if I ask about these over there? By he way, I've reveresed the one that's backwards:


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2013)

Yup, I noticed that after I scanned. The original photo is flipped for some reason. I was trying to read the Werk Number when I realized it. This is just a cropped copy for the forum. I still have the original scanned at 3500 px width.

I think the tail pics are from a He 177.

Oh, go ahead and ask!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2013)

Pretty sure the two pics of the destroyed bird are a Ju88G. I've posted over at LEMB here http://www.luftwaffe-experten.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=3124&page=7 and we'll see what turns up. The guys will likely have a good idea where the pictures were taken.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2013)

Great pics Chris, thanks for posting!

Agree with Andy - Ju 88G I reckon (definitely not an He 177 anyway - tail too tall and narrow, and full length rudder with no tail gun position)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2013)

Definitely a Ju88G...excellent pics Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

A agree guys. I was looking at them again last night and, yup its an '88.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2013)

Below the picture of the Eiffel Tower is a picture of Castel Sant'Angelo in Rome. It is shown again a few more pictures down. It is the circular building to the left of the bridge (in the picture).

Castel Sant'Angelo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Mausoleum of Hadrian, usually known as the Castel Sant'Angelo (English: Castle of the Holy Angel), is a towering cylindrical building in Parco Adriano, Rome, Italy. It was initially commissioned by the Roman Emperor Hadrian as a mausoleum for himself and his family. The building was later used by the popes as a fortress and castle, and is now a museum.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

Alright!! Slowly but surely I'm getting all the places. Been posting on Facebook with the pics.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2013)

I am going to meet with the uncle for lunch tomorrow!! Try to get some answers to the questions!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, we have the Coliseum, Vatican and Campy Lucky nailed down over at FB...

The website that has GREAT information about the "Cigarette Camps" in the Le Havre area is found here: The Cigarette Camps: U. S. Army Camps in the Le Havre Area -- Introduction

That also looks like one of the K5e rail cannons used in Italy, hard to say if it was Leopold (Anzio Annie) or Robert (Anzio Express)


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, there's obviously Paris as well.


----------



## A4K (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought it was 'Vegas...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, what an afternoon. 

I was honored to have lunch with Mr. Peter Remington who is my friend's uncle. He is 92 years old and served in WWII in an ordinance company in the motor pool fixing trucks, jeeps, etc. His age prevented him from remembering much about his service (he does have early stages Alzheimer's) but he has some great stories that he did remember and a few other tidbits. He took most of the pics in this thread. From what he told me, he landed in North Africa (Operation Torch), at Salerno, Italy, at Anzio (Operation Shingle) and southern France (Operation Dragoon). I'll be adding some of his stories with the pics I've been scanning.

The pics posted here are my friend Linda and her uncle, Mr. Remington and then me and Mr. Remington and finally Mr. Remington in 1942.

.





.




.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, great stuff, Chris!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup. Agree with that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2013)

STORY BEHIND THE PIC: This pic shows Uncle Pete in the cockpit of a Spitfire. There were two such planes that were on transfer flight into the area where Uncle Pete was stationed. Everybody was told about this and to expect the planes in the morning. In the morning the planes arrived on schedule but...... nobody bothered to let the AA guys know. Within seconds the sky was filled with flak and one of the Spitfires was brought down and the pilot killed. This one (in the pic) made a safe landing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2013)

Dam, that really stinks!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2013)

I took one of the pics from his time in Italy and grabbed a contemporary pic of the same building only today and combined the 2. Pretty cool I think - 70 years apart!

.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 31, 2014)

It is with a heavy heart that I must report that Uncle Pete passed away today at 2:50pm. His niece - seen in the above pic - passed away last week. This is a very rough time for the family.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

R.I.P. to both.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no!

That's terrible news, Chris


----------



## Njaco (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, I'm devastated. Uncle Pete was a nice man but I didn't know him very well. His niece was a very good friend that I'm having a hard time accepting that she is gone.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh damn... That is terrible news...


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 31, 2014)

Sad to hear, Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Such a shame!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2014)

I should not have read the update.
R.I.P.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 14, 2014)

I remember this from fb I think. Sorry for your loss Chris. 
Also thank you for sharing the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

